# Can someone help me with my book?



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Could be any number of things-maybe nationalist pride and loyalty to ones country, maybe something deeper like her family history is in the military and she is her parents' only child or something and feels she must carry it on...I dunno. 

Congratulations on getting published! You're living the dream of a lot of young writers.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you! That's one great idea


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Or maybe she believes the "other side" is in the right.... Like maybe she's from the "evil" side and wants to fight for "good"....


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Or maybe she believes the "other side" is in the right.... Like maybe she's from the "evil" side and wants to fight for "good"....


That's an idea... so would she join the army to find a way to stop it?


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations! It sounds like a very interesting story. 

Not to put a damper on anything, but I just wanted to suggest that you thoroughly research the publishing company that is making offers, and preferably get an agent to handle negotiations for you (they get a percentage of what you make, but a good agent will more than make up for their fee). The publishing industry is going through a very hard time right now, and there are lots of changes taking place - including lots of shady companies cropping up who prey on writer's desires to get published. I've been through all of this recently (my first novel came out in June), and I'd do some things differently if I knew then what I know now, as they say. 

Good luck with the writing!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice mgarzon, I will definitely do that 

What is your book called? I would love to see if it's available here and read it!


----------



## maggio (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you ever read the book THE HORSES SHADOW? Well, maybe that idea isn't so great for you, but anyway.

What if the girl was abused at home and she wanted to get away from the abuse so she joined the army? Just a thought.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

that's great, LoveStory10! I wish you a long and successful writing career 

My book's called Blaze of Glory (there's a thread about it somewhere on this forum). It's for sale on lots of websites, like Amazon:

Amazon.com: Blaze of Glory (9781602648104): m. garzon: Books

there are some other stores on my website: m.garzon | welcome , but I think the easiest is ebooks... I've gotten emails from people as far away as Australia and Bali who have read my book in ebook format! Another thing to consider for your story - ebooks outsell hardcopy by 5 to 1


----------

